# Great resaw blade



## rikkor

Resawing is all I want out of my bandsaw. I am going to try one of these blades. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Blake

I just bought one! Thanks!


----------



## Grumpy

I have a similar one. the last for yonks.


----------

